# One week review



## magoo289 (Nov 19, 2014)

I have owned my Mk 3 Audi TT now for over a week and I thought I would provide a review of my experiences and feelings.

The first thing is that photos, videos and TV adverts do not do the car justice. I seen a pre-production version in the dealership in October and was a bit under-whelmed which started gnawing at me that I made a mistake. That started to dissipate when I started to behave like a child on Christmas Eve during the week of the 'landing date'. It didn't help that the car was stuck in England due to the bad weather on 13 and 14 November and I had to wait a bit longer.

It was a bit of a big deal for the dealership and the number of dealership staff that came to see the car before I drove off with the widest grin across my normal serious face!!

So my car is the 2.0 TFSI S Line in Daytona Grey with the Technology Pack, and Parking Sensors Plus.

Back to the cars looks. It looks mean very like the R8 from the front which a few people have commented on. The S Line body styling certainly adds to this especially the black grill and side sills. There is a lot of detail in the bodywork that you can only see when standing beside the car and even then you might not notice it, in particular between the grill and the lights. The 19in tyres and '5-arm Star' alloys blend in with the pearlescent body paint well. And yes the tyres are Hankook.

The LED lights look amazing and the configured shape looks different and can be set to auto which means intelligent lights based on the daylight conditions.

The wipers also have an auto function and will turn on automatically, I have found this very effective and sensitive, a couple spots of rain and they turn on intermittently.

The car feels big and looks visibly bigger than the Mk2. The car feels very secure and all the sounds of doors closing, indicators and beam levers ooze well built as you would expect from an Audi car. The indicator lever doesn't bounce back to the neutral position when going round curved corners for example turning off a roundabout.

I haven't owned a TT before but have driven my sister's Mk2. This is not my first coupe I have owned BMW 3 Series Coupes and a Z4 (which I regretted selling, until now).

The standard Sports Seats are very comfortable and the half leather/alcantara in black/rock grey looks surprisingly good and does not look out of place. The alcantara looks more like suede which several people have mistaken for.

The rest of the interior is the usual Audi quality.

So on to the driving...the car was already in the 'dynamic' setting when I picked the car up, which the salesman referred to as "sport". There are 5 'drive settings: efficiency, comfort, auto, dynamic and individual. I'll not bore you trying to explain each as I assume these are self explanatory other than with individual you can set up to 5 systems across 3 levels. I have not tried setting the individual driving mode.

I have tried the first 4 drive settings. For the first 2 days was dynamic. Then used efficiency driving to work then through lunchtime city traffic to get to a meeting. The biggest difference was that the steering felt heavier and therefore less responsive and acceleration wasn't as immediate. On way home the car was still in efficiency (on the dashboard dial it shows up a big 'E' for efficiency) I changed the setting at a set a traffic lights to dynamic as I headed to a 2 lane A road. Immediately the steering felt light and responsive and the acceleration was direct. That instantly changed my view on the different drive settings. Acceleration is immediate and obviously quick with the quoted 0-62mph in 6.0 secs. The ride is smoother than I was expecting; I didn't go with the lower suspension setting that comes with the S Line and based on conversations I've had that was the right decision. The car goes over speed bumps with no discomfort and possibly better than any of my previous cars which is a god send with the number of bumps in a mile of my home. You will be disappointed that there is no roar from the engine despite reaching over 4,000rpm.

The electronic handbrake took a while to get used to, especially when parking on an incline but now it has become 2nd nature (almost). It works efficiently and effectively once you reach clutch control and enough power reaches the wheels to move forward.

I'll not talk about fuel economy too much as if your buying a TT it is not to save money on fuel and anyway reported fuel consumption figures are never achievable. In normal conditions (and ordinary driving style) fuel consumption can be achieved at the lower end of 38.7mpg. The best I've got on a 12 mile very early commute to work in the Efficiency drive select has been 42mpg.

The Ultimate Drive Control rotary knob/button is easy to use and catches the eye to those who have not seen this before. It is intuitive enabling you to type names, destinations, postcodes etc. The centre console just works its cleanly laid out and not confusing to use.

The 'virtual cockpit' is where the car is unique. The digital instrumental panel is clear and you can efficiently move between menus using the drive control or the steering wheel functions.

There is a single CD, SD and sim card slots. Full track details show up with album covers on the virtual cockpit which did not on my last Audi.

The Parking Sensors Plus is a huge improvement on standard 'bleeping' sensors. The screen shows 4 sensors on front and back and shows how close you are parking to each sensor, it also shows the angle of your steering while parking which is good if you are parallel parking at an acute angle (Lane Assist). Parking sensors also work in 1st gear up to approximately 10mph.

I have the Technology Pack and the level of detail is quite amazing. The map in 3D shows major locations/buildings and you can use the crosshairs to highlight locations on the map to get further details or select to get directions.

I have programmed the voice activation based on my accent and it still has difficulty understanding my commands at times. The dealer said this was an upgrade on previous versions to date I'm not convinced. It is no better than the version on my old Audi. I also have found it slow to interpret when it does get it right. It is at least 3 times quicker searching contacts manually. This is my only real gripe about the car.

Other navigation features include finding the nearest fuel garage to your current direction showing you the current price of the fuel and navigating you to the garage you choose. Also if you are looking for a car park, the gps can show you a list of nearest car parks and you can select one to navigate to.

This brings me on to Audi Connect. To be honest I haven't got my head round this yet. You need to set up and account which enables you to configure Audi Connect via the internet or a phone app. This means you can send directions to the car, music tracks, update your favourite destinations, link your Facebook and Twitter pages. The app will also show you the current location of your car on a google map, good if you can't remember where you parked your car or for tracking the car if your worst nightmare happens and the car is stolen.

So with Audi Connect you can access your email, Facebook and Twitter accounts through your mobile or through a wifi connection, local fuel prices, travel information, local events, news, weather, flight and train information. I have only touched the surface with this and need to play about with it a lot more. I have been able to use this using available free wifi sites and also saves protected connections. I have to go to the dealership next week to provide feedback on the car and they have said they will sort the phone connection on this feature and show me.

In summary, I have no regrets only smiles from enjoying driving again with the knowledge that I have a car that not only turns heads but has state of the art technology that any 'normal' car does not have.


----------



## m-a (Nov 28, 2014)

.... great review, thanks! I've ordered my new TT yesterday here in Austria and I hardly can wait until delivery in March 2015 )

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Great review. Looking forward to the week 2 update :wink:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Superb and very detailed analysis of your experiences so far. All very encouraging and I too look forward to further updates as I patiently await an update on when my order might actually lead to a formal build slot. Thanks again.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for the review. Any pics?


----------



## ryanmanu (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks for the review! Glad you're still smiling!!


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Great write up, it's nice to start hearing views on the cars from owners.

Look forward to hearing how you get on in the long term


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Glad you're pleased.. any pics for us ?


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

Congratulations enjoy it fully!

Waiting on the pictures, since Daytona is one of my favorite colours.


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

Smart review, I've not stopped thinking about it since driving it.


----------



## magoo289 (Nov 19, 2014)

Here you go....Difficult to get good photos at present as I go to work and come home in the dark..

Or here, I can't believe I agreed to allow this!!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=790199701046957


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

great review keep us updated


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank for sharing the photo as this is the exact same colour and alloys I went for as well.

Mine will be built next week and hoping to have the keys around the 15 January. Not long now!



magoo289 said:


> Here you go....Difficult to get good photos at present as I go to work and come home in the dark..
> 
> Or here, I can't believe I agreed to allow this!!
> 
> ...


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice pic. Feel free to share bigger/better ones. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Turning up to collect the new toy all suited and booted as well.

I normally get there in jeans and a tee shirt 

Enjoy!


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

magoo289 said:


> Here you go....Difficult to get good photos at present as I go to work and come home in the dark..
> 
> Or here, I can't believe I agreed to allow this!!
> 
> ...


Very nice! On this occasion I think you should do the honors and start a "Show us your Mk3 TT" thread and post that beauty.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Thx for sharing the video, made me smile but not quite as much as you :-* Very nice car, enjoy :arrow:


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi magoo289,

How are you getting on with the new TT? Have you got more comments or views you want to share with us after driving it for almost a month now?

Thanks


----------



## m-a (Nov 28, 2014)

... yes, that would interest me too....


----------

